# What is there to do in Birmingham on a Thursday or Friday evening?



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2012)

I've got open days at Aston and BCU this Thursday (yes in two days time, it was a cancellation), and on Friday 16th March as well.

I've not really been to Brum for a really long time and I was a penniless road protester at the time so I didn't really spend any time going in pubs or hanging about.

So pint anyone? Or any suggestions of what to see? Any good museums or owt that are open into the evening? I'm just looking into train times now but I want to avoid travelling at peak times either way for obvious reasons - would rather spend the extra money on beer and food tbf.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 6, 2012)

You could see if anything is on at the Wagon & Horses on Adderley St in Digbeth. They have a stage in the yard and another upstairs.  Caters for the punky/crusty scene.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> You could see if anything is on at the Wagon & Horses on Adderley St in Digbeth. They have a stage in the yard and another upstairs. Caters for the punky/crusty scene.


So no Jungle then? 

And who you calling crusty!? I'm a proper person now! 

It looks like I will be in Brum this Thursday but the other open day is in Perry Bar, so not that practical to come into Birmingham on the way home - seems silly to drive when the trains are so reasonably priced.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2012)

http://www.pinknews.co.uk/2012/02/28/pub-attacker-who-shattered-gay-mans-jaw-jailed-for-ten-years/

I actually went to this pub in Acocks Green on Saturday - I was on my way to an Irish Club called Scanlons -

Probably the most basic pub I've ever been to - so avoid


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> So no Jungle then?
> 
> And who you calling crusty!? I'm a proper person now!
> 
> It looks like I will be in Brum this Thursday but the other open day is in Perry Bar, so not that practical to come into Birmingham on the way home - seems silly to drive when the trains are so reasonably priced.


They have jungle and drum'n'bass DJs a lot too. Nik from PCM plays there a bit.

Another place to check out is PST, also in Digbeth, underground dance music, reggae, ska etc.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 6, 2012)

marty21 said:


> http://www.pinknews.co.uk/2012/02/28/pub-attacker-who-shattered-gay-mans-jaw-jailed-for-ten-years/
> 
> I actually went to this pub in Acocks Green on Saturday - I was on my way to an Irish Club called Scanlons -
> 
> Probably the most basic pub I've ever been to - so avoid


Acocks Green is best avoided all round really.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Acocks Green is best avoided all round really.


 this is good advice

Although I've been to Scanlons several times and had good nights there - one of my cousins manages it


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2012)

It will be the 15th that I'm in Birmingham anyway. *shrug*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2012)

I do like Ikon Gallery - not sure of the opening hours - and the Birmingham museum and art gallery, again no idea if they open in the evenings


----------



## MooChild (Mar 6, 2012)

Icon shuts at 6 and is closed on Mondays. BMAG shuts at 5pm 
You could try the custard factory in digbeth, usually something happening there, but no idea on specifics.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2012)

The 15th is a Thursday.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 6, 2012)

Facebook page for Wagon & Horses
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001500121297


----------



## BigTom (Mar 6, 2012)

I was going to suggest PST.. also the Hare and Hounds in Kings Heath would be worth seeing what's on.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 6, 2012)

Thursday is The Wall at the Guild of Students on Bristol Road, with the latest indie sounds.*


*This might be slightly out of date information.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 6, 2012)

so are you in brum this thursday and next friday?  bit confused, sorry.

i'm going to this: http://itsfantasticdamage.com/ on Thursday.  dunno if it's your sort of thing or if you're actuall;y going to have got your train by then.  i would suggest a pint but I will still be at work at 7.

hope the open day goes well


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2012)

baldrick said:


> so are you in brum this thursday and next friday? bit confused, sorry.
> 
> i'm going to this: http://itsfantasticdamage.com/ on Thursday. dunno if it's your sort of thing or if you're actuall;y going to have got your train by then. i would suggest a pint but I will still be at work at 7.
> 
> hope the open day goes well


I'm now in Brum next Thursday (the 15th), and probably won't be getting off the train on the Friday due to tickets.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 6, 2012)

why is your Friday ticket different?  why are you not allowed to get off the train?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2012)

you could go to manchester or liverpool.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2012)

baldrick said:


> why is your Friday ticket different? why are you not allowed to get off the train?


Because Friday it's not in central Brum, but at BCU which is actually at Perry Bar - you have to pay extra to get off the train. I didn't know that when I posted this thread.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 6, 2012)

but surely you have to change trains to get to/from Perry Barr?  i am still confused   anyway, hope Perry Barr doesn't put you off Birmingham too much


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Mar 10, 2012)

You can break return journeys according to conditions of carriage, not outward journeys.

There is a VERY easy way to escape New St without getting your ticket checked, FYI. Inbox me, I'll remind you.

You can get train on the Bham-Walsall line to get to Perry Barr. FYI, the station there is a total shithole. You might be easier / quicker to get a bus there on a £3.80 daysaver.

However next thurs/ fri (ie 16th) I have family up for his pre-wedding pissup, so might be difficult to do anything.

Of course Had I read this earlier, I would have suggested a pint for two days ago!


----------

